# Jerked around by shop, now have to build my own



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

Gday guys for the last 5 weeks ive had my new snake tank on order and fully paid for only to be told after 5 weeks they dont make them anymore from the shop

My mate has offered to build me one, as im not a handy man ive never even thought of attempting one, but seeing he is offering i thought i would find out what type of wood do u make them from and also painting/treating wood what do you also use.

looking at dimmensions of 100cm high by 80 wider and 80 deep for my murray darling python of 2.2 metres long

so what kind of wood do i need to supply him and if not allready coloured what kind of paint do i need to paint it

thx guys


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2011)

you'd wanna have wide doorways!!


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

Melamine is always good. It is already very well sealed against moisture and looks pretty good too IMO. Otherwise just about any timber will do as long as you seal it against moisture. Generally clear epoxy works well over any typical water based paint so you can make it whatever colour you like


----------



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

So there is no "special" paint you need to buy? Doesnt matter if it heats up, wont admit a odour or dangerous chemical into the enclosure?


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

That's the good thing about epoxy. It will seal it well and once it has dried there won't be any more chemicals released


----------



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

So Melamine is the go, which im presuming is a natural wood colour, so if i want to paint the Melamine i can with what ever paint i want just as long as i put expoxy over the dried layer of paint?


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh no sorry melamine is already sealed and isn't wood colour. It's particle board sandwiched between melamine layers. Have a look here: Melamine faced Particleboard - Particleboard - Building Products, MDF, Plywood & Benchtop Surface Materials - Gunnersens Australia


----------



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

looks very nice, does it only come in white?? im kinda wanting my tank black, so would i need to look at another wood im presuming ya cant paint over melamine, thx saximus


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

You can get it in black it's just much harder to find. Try Google then call around timber places. Maybe someone can order it for you if they don't have it


----------



## Ryant16 (Dec 16, 2011)

Trouta said:


> looks very nice, does it only come in white?? im kinda wanting my tank black, so would i need to look at another wood im presuming ya cant paint over melamine, thx saximus




you can get different coloured melamine but its difficult to come by but on many occassions i have seen black melamine. you can paint over it but it makes the paint go all funny and doesnt look too flash afterwards.


----------



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok thanks boys, one more question i think, would i be better screwing the bits toghether or glueing them?? im just so new to this and am so worried about dangerous chemicals going into the enclosure under the heat lamp


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

Screws are fine but if you go with melamine make sure you drill pilot holes because the particle board will chip and break really easily


----------



## Ryant16 (Dec 16, 2011)

Trouta said:


> Ok thanks boys, one more question i think, would i be better screwing the bits toghether or glueing them?? im just so new to this and am so worried about dangerous chemicals going into the enclosure under the heat lamp



as saximus said melamine is very strong and durable but it chips and cracks very easily also. pre-drilled are a must. 
let it air out for as long as possible and wash it down with a wet cloth and then you will be fine. remember ventilation and the wiring (presuming it will be wired) needs to be done by qualified electricians in some states. especially if you have excess moisture inside the cage. zappppp zappp = no good


----------



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok thx Saximus, just getting all the info for my carpenter mate, really appreciated your imput thx again


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

No worries mate. Hopefully we can help if you have any more questions too. 
You have to show us pics when it's done too. It's an APS rule


----------



## Trouta (Dec 16, 2011)

Im not gonna worry about fluro lights or anyhting i bought a heatlamp fixture from the shop which i used on my old tank, i kind of comes in 2 parts firsyt part being in the roof of tank and screws into the part on the out side of the tank with the wire going to the power point if u no what i mean


----------



## 53ERX (Dec 21, 2011)

Black melamine is VERY easy to come by, as is almost any other colour under the sun. However black (and other mid-range particleboard colours) will cost you 2-3 times more than white, and other colours (usually on a MDF substrate) will be about 5-6 times more than white.
Go into any cabinetmaker or joiner and I'm sure they'd be happy to help you out by ordering a sheet in for you.
Some suppliers may allow you to order direct, but most require an account and ABN.

As a rough guide, the cabinetmakers are buying for around these prices
White - $9-$12/sqm
Black - $18-25/sqm (depending on supplier, and this rate goes for other mid-range board also)
Colour - $50-$60/sqm (includes full range of colours on MDF(

Keep in mind that the cabinetmaker you buy off will put something on top for their trouble, and to cover freight and logistics charges from the supplier.
Also worth noting that standard sheet size is 2400x1200 (2.88sqm)


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 21, 2011)

Thought I may be able to help a little here but everyone else has it pretty much covered lol, no worries.
I hope you got your cash back, I've been stuffed around before and they tried to refuse to refund, only credit on another item. Note 'tried'.


----------



## Cotillion (Dec 21, 2011)

You should be able to get black melamine from a place that does kitchen fit outs.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it just me or do others think melamine enclosures look crap.
I prefer estapol sealed plywood, at least you have a timber grained look.


----------



## Wally (Dec 21, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Is it just me or do others think melamine enclosures look crap.
> I prefer estapol sealed plywood, at least you have a timber grained look.



After investing a few thousand on them, I've come to that conclusion. Going to knock up some timber ones over xmas and stain them for some carpets.


----------

